# Shubunki oder schibuki???



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Hi @all,
also nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, haben diese besagten Fische den Namen Schibunki. Mal sehen ob ich auch mal in der Lage bin den Link dazu zu geben????
Ich wundere mich nur immer das viele von euch den Fisch Shubunki nennen. Ist das nun ein Fehler oder eine andere Schreibweise oder weiß der Geier was? Ich will ja auch kein "Beserwisser" sein weil das bin ich weiß Gott nicht aber was nun richtig ist würde mich schon interessieren.

Mit fragenden Augen dat Jabi (mienchen)


----------



## Roland (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mienchen,

der Fisch heisst __ SHUBUNKIN und dies ist ein Link:

www.shubunkin.de/shubunkin.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

dachte ich mir schon.
 Danke für deine schnelle aufklärung und für den Link ich bin da halt noch nicht so schnell drin.
Würde mich freuen wenn andere das auch lesen und nun wissen wie der Fisch wirlich heißt. lese leider zu oft den falschen Namen und hab mich nicht getraut zu sagen das dies falsch ist.
Guten restaben  wünsche ich oder Nacht viel mehr ;-)

Gabi


----------

